# The Amazing Adventure of Lewis and Clark



## LumLumPop (Aug 18, 2013)

I have two unbounded male rabbits named Meriweather Lewis and William Clark. 

William Clark is a black satin rabbit that has been neutered. He is a lover boy and I'm lucky to say that he enjoys being held and cuddled. Instead of running away from you he will see you as a giant petting machine and hop up to you. Every time he sees something move he automatically wants to be friends with it...unless it's Lewis.

Lewis is a tortoise male dutch rabbit. He's my tiny guy with an identity crisis. He grew up with a stray kitten we found named Tommy. Both are being raised by my cat Beau(he kinda just adopted them)so naturally he believes he's a cat. Lewis doesn't like to be held but loves being petted and will give you kisses. When I introduced Tommy to Lewis I was hoping sweet,shy little Lewis would teach Tommy to calm down. Nope,Lewis has now become a cheeky,mischievous troublemaker alongside his brother. He is currently unaltered.

I've never made a blog before so if there's anything you want to know about them please ask!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh and I got them at a pet feed store that coincidentally sells rabbits,guinea pigs,hamsters and birds.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 18, 2013)

Aww you're bunnies sound so sweet! I laughed at your description of Lewis lol. How old are they each? Sorry if you already said and I missed it lol. And if you have pics I'd love to see!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 18, 2013)

Clarke is around 6 months old and I have no idea on Lewis because he was bought later on. We decided to name them Lewis and Clark because when I first bought Clark I was under the impression he was female and his name was Scarlett. Obviously that wasn't the caseworker we renamed him Alfie and Bambi. Couple weeks later I found out everyone(myself included)absolutely hated those names. My Dad suggested Lewis and Clark and that's who they've been since!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 18, 2013)

Sound like two wonderful little boys. Hope to hear more about them and pics would be great, I love seeing new bunnies.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 18, 2013)

Aww, your buns sound so sweet!!  Hope to see some pics soon!


----------



## MILU (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, pics please!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 25, 2013)

My Dad's refused together Lewis neutered. So now he and Clark will be separated forever :'(

Ironically we bought Lewis so Clark wouldn't be lonely while I'm at school.

I guess it's best cause I'm watching Lewis trying(in vain) to attack Clark through the bars of his cage. I'm thinking about switching their cages,just to see if it will stop Clark from rattling his own cage. I bought Clark and hoped he was going to be a dwarf,silly me! He's my big boy now and I love him to pieces! 

I saw two baby bunnies today...aNetherland and Lionhead. We were at the feed store and they always have rabbits. I thought they were darling but I realized I'd never buy them with Lewis and Clark around! They may have their baby-ish charm but they're no match for the love I have for my boys!

That is all for now!


----------



## whitelop (Aug 25, 2013)

I assume you're a teenager and you don't work? LOL Maybe if you get any birthday money for a birthday or Christmas, you could save it up to have him neutered. Or you could ask for that for Christmas or a birthday, who can refuse that gift? haha. 

I love looking at other bunnies, like pictures or in life. They're the cutest little animals. But I know what you're saying, I wouldn't get any other ones because I love Ellie so much and she's my little girl. I think that one day I'll have to get her a friend, but until them I just look at the bunnies and AWW over them and walk away! LOL 

WE NEED PICTURES!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 25, 2013)

Ugh! I know,I need to stop procrastinating! As soon as I email them to my computer(they're all on my iPad)I can upload them to the forums!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 26, 2013)

Clark is currently making it unnecessarily difficult for me to study for public speaking. I'm writing my lines over and over again to try and study but he insists on nudging me and forcing his way onto my lap so I will let him. If I continue to ignore him he sits on top of my paper. If that still doesn't work then he grabs my paper and runs across the room with it...I CAN'T WIN!!

What will my advisor say when I can't reciet the opening and closing ceremony? T_T I'm toast!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 26, 2013)

And how's he run off with my pencil -_-. Time to chase that rabbit down! 

(Why can't things just go according to plan?T_T)


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 31, 2013)

So many of you have been wanting pictures of Lewis and Clark? Here are some(finally!)

Clark Today:






This was the first time he left my room:





This was him as a BABY!:





I didn't even notice how BIG he's gotten from when I first got him until now! I mean I did,but I can't belive he's grown so MUCH!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll get some of Lewis later. I'm mad at him right now.


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 1, 2013)

My Saturday night was spent watching a Lewis and Clark Documentary with Lewis and Clark...try and beat that!(laughs at my own social awkwardness)

I'll post pictures of them watching it tomorrow. They seem really interested...coincidence much?


----------



## LumLumPop (Sep 23, 2013)

I finally discovered why Clark always rattled his cage at night. He was bored and apparently toys don't cut it. He wants to cuddle. So now he's fine if I let him out before I go to bed. He's my homework buddy. Of course I do the same for Lewis. He and Tommy usually spend Lewis's free time chasing or grooming each other! Goodness,my rabbits best friend is a cat...I'm a little jealous of Tommy!


----------



## LumLumPop (Oct 4, 2013)

I have just discovered that there is no better or cuter wake up call then a rabbit sitting on your chest and kissing your nose until you wake up! <3 LOVE YOU TOO LEWIS!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 4, 2013)

Love the pictures, Lewis is so cute!


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 12, 2014)

So...surprise! Lewis...is actually a Lois...

I was hanging out with her on the couch(this was quite awhile ago, it was sometime early this year) and I noticed that he had a flab of skin under his chin so I thought "Hey that isn't right!" so I grabbed him and noticed that "his" nipples were more noticeable than Clark's. Checked a little further and surprise! Her name is now Lois. Thankfully, Clark got his "sports equipment" removed last summer! Though she still needs to be spayed, my Dad isn't interested in spending money on her.

Also, I finally fixed the problem with Lois's aggression. I took her to the Ag department at school for a week(that was the week we also had a petting zoo for little elementary kids). So after a week of being petted and handled by so many people she calmed down. She now follows me when she's out of her cage(not very often since she doesn't like Clark) and will gladly receive pets. She doesn't even run she just sits there and wait to be fawned over(she thinks she's royalty I swear to god she is ridiculously spoiled). So there's that.

Clark has also become a free ranged rabbit. I noticed that even though he has plenty of room to run around he mainly just laid in his cage all day which led to a urine scald. So i took his cage apart and gave him a litter box full of bedding. He is such a good rabbit and he enjoys hanging out with the cats. He's my homework buddy but I learned the hard way not to leave him alone with my finals study guide. I ended up taking a picture of him an the remains so my teacher would believe me.

Finally! I am babysitting a netherland dwarf for the summer. He belongs to my ag adviser. His name was originally Brownie but he looks so much like my cat that I started calling him Little Charlie and it just caught on. At first I was really concerned to introduce an unaltered male to Lois and Clark. I don't want any spraying or foighting to happen between Clark and Little Charlie especially. My God. They adore each other. I was shocked! Clark and Little Charlie have become best friends over the past few months! Every night Clark goes to bed next to hus cage and they like to stick there noses through the cage and give each other kisses. Though at first Little Charlie nearly died of shock, he was terrified of seeing a rabbit as big as Clark...he's like a third of his size. I once let them hang together for a few minutes. They cuddled and kissed and then...Little Charlie got a little too friendly...so now they just hang out with a cage between them!


----------

